# Looking for certain type of music



## sentralorigin (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm looking for very old phonograph type classical music (the one where you put in a giant disc and needle on the record to play it) that are foreign (to me, in the U.S.). Specifically, the type of music you would hear in war movies where tragedies are happening (the in the movie Saving Private Ryan, just before the big battle towards the end of the movie). Music such as Mozart - Lacrimosa (softer type) and Carl Orff - Carmina Burana - O Fortuna (stronger type). Anyone here have any suggestions of artist-song titles? Or can anyone refer me to a place where I can get some of this type of music? And it's it not against the rules maybe some download links or someone nice enough might be able to send it to me directly.


----------



## Explorer-8 (Jan 18, 2007)

*old recordings*

The only album I have of old recordings is that of Artur Rubinstein playing Chopin's Nocturnes. These were recorded in the 1930s and they were brilliant performances.

I don't know where you would get any old orchestral recordings. I have never seen any that were first recorded before the Second World War. I have got some old re-mastered 1950s and 60s recordings on CD, but that's not the same thing.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Explorer-8 said:


> I don't know where you would get any old orchestral recordings. I have never seen any that were first recorded before the Second World War. I have got some old re-mastered 1950s and 60s recordings on CD, but that's not the same thing.


There are lots of them. I have a japanese recording of Mahler 4th made in the 30s (the first complete recording of this symphony).

Acoustic recordings from the beggining of the 20th century usually featured instrumental soloists and singers. Orchestras didn't record a lot as the primitive mics could not capture a wide audio spectrum. For instance, in the orchestral recordings conducted by Ysaye the double basses were replaced with other instruments (don't remember which ones).

Search for Toscanini, he recorded a lot in the 30s.
Sarasate recorded some of his works in 1905 (aprox); others are:
Ysaye, Zimbalist, Joachim, Kreisler, Horowitz, Oistrakh, and many... many conductors.

A lot of operatic stuff was recorded in that time also. Check on Naxos Historical for one of the most touching Turandot you will find ever (with Magda Olivero and Gina Cigna in the cast).


----------

